# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Nam >  Giao Lưu Sài Gòn

## viettools

Năm mới chúc anh em trong CNCPROVN một năm thật thành công và đạt được mục tiêu đã đề ra nha.
Có anh em nào ở Sài Gòn có thời gian mình giao lưu cà phê/ cà pháo gì đi  :Big Grin:  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------

anlongan

----------


## Nam CNC

chú cho cái lịch đi , sẵn đem 1 rổ dao luôn , tui muốn uống cafe và ngắm dao cho biết , nghe đâu dao Úc dữ dằn lắm hehehe.

----------

nhatson

----------


## viettools

> chú cho cái lịch đi , sẵn đem 1 rổ dao luôn , tui muốn uống cafe và ngắm dao cho biết , nghe đâu dao Úc dữ dằn lắm hehehe.


Bác dùng loại gì? size nhiêu e chuẩn bị đêm lên cho bác hết hồn chơi.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  em thì mới bán nên không rành nhiều lắm về chuyên sâu, mong bác giúp đỡ  :Embarrassment:  :Embarrassment:

----------


## vietnamcnc

Đem từ fi 32mm xuống 0.1mm la 2được rồi!

----------

anhcos, Nam CNC

----------


## viettools

> Đem từ fi 32mm xuống 0.1mm la 2được rồi!


Để e chuẩn bị. Mấy bác cũng cố gắng sắp xép cái lịch mình giao lưu. E còn non nên mong mấy bác chỉ dạy thêm  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

em hay dùng 4 me 2mm , 4me 2.5mm ,4me 3mm, 2 me 3mm , cán 6mm toàn bộ , mà hợp kim hết nhé loại dành cho cắt tới inox luôn đó, em chỉ chơi dao bé bé thôi. Em test rồi báo cáo cho tất cả anh em luôn.

----------

nhatson

----------


## viettools

> em hay dùng 4 me 2mm , 4me 2.5mm ,4me 3mm, 2 me 3mm , cán 6mm toàn bộ , mà hợp kim hết nhé loại dành cho cắt tới inox luôn đó, em chỉ chơi dao bé bé thôi. Em test rồi báo cáo cho tất cả anh em luôn.


Ok bác, để e xin phép sếp tổng mượn con cho bác chạy thử. Mà mấy bác thường rảnh giờ nào để e lên lịch cho đông vui nào  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

anlongan

----------


## anhcos

Vụ này sao rồi chủ thớt, miềng cũng muốn tham gia tí.

----------


## viettools

> Vụ này sao rồi chủ thớt, miềng cũng muốn tham gia tí.


Mới qua tết, chắc bác nào cũng có nhiều việc để giải quyết lắm. Mình hẹn tuần sau đi.Tối thứ 6 ngày 26 tháng 2 đó. Bác nào đi được không nhể  :Big Grin:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------

anlongan, Nam CNC

----------


## viettools

Tối thứ 6 này có bác nào đi được không nhể??? ở nhà chán quá mấy bác... bác nào biết địa điểm nào được thì đề xuất giúp với...

----------


## Trần Hoàng Nam

Anh Em mình kiếm quán nào lai rai luôn đi , uống cà phê tốn tiền lắm

----------


## MINHAT

Cho e một vé với nha

----------


## viettools

Thế bác nào biết chỗ nào ngon ngon tí đề xuất đê... ở nhà cuối tuần quả là tốn thời gian mà  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Bác Viettools, MinhNhat & Hoang Nam ở quận mấy?

----------


## Trần Hoàng Nam

Tôi ở Quận Tân Phú Anh Gamo

----------


## viettools

e thì ở Bình Thạnh, Bác nào biết chỗ nào thì giới thiệu, đúng giờ e chạy qua  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhcos

Cụ Gà và NamCNC có tham gia không, kiếm quán cafe nào ở Q.BT hay Q.1 đi mấy bác.
Vô quán nhậu hơi loãng và sa đà... he he.

----------

nhatson, viettools

----------


## CKD

Em định.. cuối tháng này hoặc đầu tháng tới.. tranh thủ nổi về sài gòn. Bị cụ nam ròm trách quá...
Khổ thân em, trang bị bình hơi tốt nên lặn hơi sâu.

Mà đề xuất off cafe đi, đàm đạo thoải mái hơn, có khi còn đông hơn vì nhiều người gu bear đen. Đi bear xong, có người về quên hết cũng vậy.

----------

nhatson

----------


## nhatson

dạo này khu em có vài quán cape mới, đẹp  :Smile:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

khu bác Nhatson cũng là khu em  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Mai mốt.. lên ghé cụ Nhat Son cafe nhóe. Ghé thăm cái ổ luôn, lâu quá chẵng biết nó thành cái bãi phế liệu chưa, xem có gì hốt được không?

----------

CNC FANUC, Gamo, nhatson

----------


## viettools

Địa chỉ cụ thể mấy bác ơi... mình đề xuất địa chỉ cụ thể đi. tầm 7h tới đó giao lưu là vừa  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, vậy thì quán Trung Nguyên bên hông Nhà Văn hóa Thanh niên (đối diện Diamond Plaza) nhe, 7pm nhe.
Sau đó thích bia vàng thì tăng 2  :Wink:

----------


## viettools

Bác cho e số điện thoại đi bác Gà Mờ. Tối có gì e gọi bác. Chứ e chưa biết mặt mấy thành viên, bác làm cầu nối nhé  :Embarrassment:

----------


## iamnot.romeo

em cũng đồng ý chổ đó, q1 cho anh em dễ đến. Hẹn các bác tối nay 7g

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, sorry quên mất là chưa có cha nào xung phong làm người liên lạc. Vậy anh em chưa biết chỗ hoặc tới nơi thì gọi mình số 0966 56 2222 nhé.

Confirm quán Trung Nguyên bên hông Nhà Văn hóa Thanh niên (đối diện Diamond Plaza), 7pm tối nay, thứ 6 26/02/2016

----------

viettools

----------


## MINHAT

Em đang ở Vĩnh Lộc các bác cứ cho địa chỉ và thời gian e sẽ tranh thủ chạy qua ạ

----------


## Nam CNC

cha viettool gì đó gài độ mà đem thiếu dao thì em ứ chơi nhé ... để xem con dao úc nó đáng giá bằng mấy lần con dao China loại 1... tình hình mới mua 1 loại dao khác nữa 150K, me dao mài cực bén , 55 độ , cắt ngọt lịm.

----------

nhatson

----------


## anhcos

> cha viettool gì đó gài độ mà đem thiếu dao thì em ứ chơi nhé ... để xem con dao úc nó đáng giá bằng mấy lần con dao China loại 1... tình hình mới mua 1 loại dao khác nữa 150K, me dao mài cực bén , 55 độ , cắt ngọt lịm.


Con này cắt inox chắt ngọt hả Nam, dao SDK họ chỉ bán loại 45 độ thôi, loại cao hơn không nhập về.




> Hehe, vậy thì quán Trung Nguyên bên hông Nhà Văn hóa Thanh niên (đối diện Diamond Plaza) nhe, 7pm nhe.
> Sau đó thích bia vàng thì tăng 2


Tăng ba thì sao cụ Gà?

----------


## Gamo

Hoho, tăng 3 về trình diện với vợ "thưa bà, con đây"  :Big Grin:

----------


## audiophilevn

tính tham gia với các bác nhưng ngay hôm nay thì lại co việc, tiếc quá

----------

